

OpenWorm: so close with only an hour until the deadline - ntoll

As of time of writing the OpenWorm Kickstarter campaign is <i>so</i> close to being funded with about an hour until the deadline. You know what to do :-)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;openworm&#x2F;openworm-a-digital-organism-in-your-browser<p>(Note, I&#x27;m not affiliated with this project, but I&#x27;d love to see it funded.)
======
ritonlajoie
clickable [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/openworm/openworm-a-
dig...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/openworm/openworm-a-digital-
organism-in-your-browser)

------
ntoll
They just made it. :-)

The campaign is still open for a few more minutes.

------
drcongo
Backed. It would be awful to get that close and not make it.

------
keehun
It made it.

------
raven105x
Backed :)

